# Bar Laundry Soap



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

What is bar laundry soap used for? Is it to rub on stains or are you suppose to do something else with it?
Where I buy my goats milk, I also buy goats milk soap. I noticed they had bar laundry soap. I asked the daughter about it but she didn't really seem to know much, except that her mom makes it on the stove top.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can grate it to make laundry detergent. And you can wet it and rub it on stains just the way it is too. I love the laundry bars from Mexico for stains.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh ok. How do you use it to make laundry soap out of it. Just grate and throw in the washer or do you need to mix other things with it? And if you do just grate and throw in wash how do you know how much to use?
As you can tell I know nothing about this. LOL


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

You can grate it straight into the washer if you like. There is a bit of a learning curve, depending on your water quality. A tablespoon or two of flake, I would say is common?

You can also mix it with borax and washing soda and cook it down into a gel laundry soap. There are a million internet recipes for it.

I, too love it for pretreating stains. But if I don't have a laundry bar, any old soap bar will do just as well. Simply dampen the garment, then rub the soap bar on (the stains). This is the best lesson I have learned over my collective 15 years of kids in baseball pants....

:grin:


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks you two for the information. I didn't buy any because I wasn't sure what to do with it.
Maybe I will buy one next time I go out there and use it for pretreating stains and see how that works.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

You rub it on your wet clothes in your wash tub. Then rub the soapy clothes on the scrubbing board to get the dirt out. Then rinse well & hang on the line. You know; you do this on Mondays while you're cooking a big pot of beans, cleaning the house, and caring for all your toddlers & the baby.


----------

